# how much salary is required to live in toronto with a family of 3



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi

I actually wanted to migrate to canada but my agent said my occupation is not in the list so I applied for an australian pr. But going through the forum I came to know that u can go on a temporary work permit and after a year apply for pr. Still thinking to go to canada can anyone advice whether I should migrate to canada or australia considering the job opportunities,salaries and the standard of living in both the countries


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And how do you get the temporary work permit? ;-)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

explorer5 said:


> Hi
> 
> I actually wanted to migrate to canada but my agent said my occupation is not in the list so I applied for an australian pr. But going through the forum I came to know that u can go on a temporary work permit and after a year apply for pr. Still thinking to go to canada can anyone advice whether I should migrate to canada or australia considering the job opportunities,salaries and the standard of living in both the countries



How can anyone possibly answer these questions considering how little information you have offered. And regardless, it is up to you to decide which of the two countries would be best for you so nobody here can tell you what you 'should' do.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently working for an MNC into operations and looking for a job in operation (banking and finance) in toronto so that I can go on temporary work visa. I think this information will you give an idea whether these jobs have vacancies over there or not


----------

